# ********* in POC



## Kmarks#59 (Sep 26, 2017)

To end the speculation, here's the real story. Most have seen the pics and I posted them on Facebook yesterday. I joined this forum to set the record straight. I don't know 99% of the people that claimed to know what happened so here goes.....
*********!!!!!!
The last several days have been interesting to say the least. 
It's a long story but one of my wildest experiences ever. To put it mildly, It "got a little western" over in POC/Lighthouse Cove on Saturday morning. Not sure I will ever top this story....
From the top: 
I was blessed to get a couple days off work over last weekend so my son Tye and I thought it would be a good idea to ease down to Port O'Conner for some post-hurricane fishing. I have fished POC for the last 20 years and figured the hurricane would provide a good flush for the bay system and make for excellent trout and red fishing. We fished Friday and did ok with mostly undersize trout being the primary catch. Saturday started routinely and the fishing was good. We had a few trout and reds in the cooler so we moved over to Lighthouse cove at around 10:am intending to fish another hour or so and then head In for lunch, a short nap, and then an afternoon/evening fish. At about 10:15am, my son let me out of the boat to wadefish while he and his buddy Cameron went across to work the shallows, fishing out of the boat. I prefer the quiet solitude and solace of wading and feel very "close to the Creator" when I am in that environment. I will testify now that I had spent considerable prayer time being grateful and praising God for the time with my son, a few days off, good weather, protection on our trip, and the fish He would send our way. I will state right now that had it not been for the Blessing, protection, and provision of God, I would have been killed. Of that, there is no doubt in my mind. 
I had noticed when I got out of the boat that there were a lot of deep holes out in the middle of the cove that didn't exist before the hurricane. I had always been able to wade all the way across but that had changed during the storm and it is quite a bit deeper now. I backed up into waist-deep water toward the shoreline and started fishing the grass, moving west to east. (I don't throw live or dead bait and don't drag a bait bucket. I also did not have any fish on my stringer. ) I was fishing the grass and "spotted water" like I have done at least 50 times in that same area. I was catching small schooly trout on about every third cast and I'd just released an undersized fish and casted again. That's when I experienced what felt like a heavy vice crank down on the top of my right foot and start jerking on my foot and ankle. I had no idea what had hold of me but knew that the grip was VERY tight and was locked down. I actually thought my ankle was being crushed and felt that deep pain similar to a broken bone.(I've had a few) I was in waste-deep water, and couldn't see the bottom in the merky water so I didn't know what it was. It let go of my foot after 2-3 seconds and immediately grabbed the calf of my leg about 1/2 way up toward my knee. That's when it started shaking me like a rag and dragging me forward toward deeper water. I was pulled out toward the middle of the waterway to about shoulder deep water but somehow managed to get my left foot under me. That kept me from going completely under water. I was then able to get my right hand down and under its upper jaw and started pulling upward as hard as I could, trying to get loose. That is the moment I knew what had hold of me. It held on for several seconds, that seemed like 30 minutes, shaking and jerking as it tried to get me off my feet. All the while I was pulling upward on it's upper jaw with my right hand. It finally turned me loose but bit down hard on my right hand as it pulled away. When I realized I was loose, I immediately started yelling and slapping the water to make as much noise as I could, believing that it might come back for me...and not knowing what else to do. ( I had the presence of mind to retrieve my rod, which was stupid, but I like that rod!). At this point I had determined it was a gator...based on having my hand in its mouth and grabbing its snout in the process of trying to get its jaws open. The bite marks later validated my identification. I was backing up toward the shoreline, waving , slapping the water, and making a lot of noise. I saw that I was slinging blood from my right hand and knew then that if my hand was bleeding, my leg was probably pretty messed up. I was watching for blood in as I was backing into shallow water but didn't want to stop and take a look until I was safe. In the mean time, my son heard me yelling and saw that I was in major distress. He blew back across In the boat as fast as he could get there. Because I was still in the water, I didn't feel that I was out of danger until Tye and Cameron pulled me up in the boat. All I could say on entry was " I think a gator got me Tye". It was then that we were able to look at my foot and leg and evaluate the damage. It was ugly but I wasn't losing a lot of blood and my leg was intact for the most part. Another fisherman saw and heard me and pulled up as I was being dragged up and into the boat. He thought I had been hit by a stingray until I told him what had happened and what it was. Apparently the fisherman called 911 because we were told at the hospital in Port Lavaca that EMS and law enforcement had been trying to find me. I later found out that airlife was called and ambulances were dispatched to try and locate me. Immediately after the incident, we traveled back across the bay, loaded the boat on the trailer, and went straight to our motel to clean up my wounds and then head for the hospital. We heard ambulances while I was sitting in the floor of the shower washing out and cleaning the wounds. My son is good ya'll! He scrubbed , cleaned, iodined, applied triple bacterial cream, dressed my leg and drove me to Port Lavaca. We did not call 911 and had no desire to make a big deal out of the incident. My son is a trained EMT and he always brings his trauma bag along, so we had the supplies we needed to clean and dress my wounds. I didn't have a lot of blood loss and I knew I still had movement in my leg, ankle, and foot, so we didn't feel that it was a crisis situation. My biggest concern was and is infection from the bites. The nurses and Docs. at the hospital In Port Lavaca patched me up, gave me pain mess and antibiotics and allowed me to go on my way. My ankle isn't broken, just sprained and mashed really well. I'll be able to walk in a week or so after stitches are out of my heel. Although I have some considerable tissue damage and major puncture wounds on my leg, as well as an ankle that I thought might be broken.... wounds heal. My people don't panic and we don't freak out because of an injury. We evaluate the situation, determine correct course of action, and act accordingly. I purposefully didn't post anything on social media and didn't talk to anyone about the attack except for Drs., nurses, and TPWD. I have asked TPWD to let me know when they have dispatched that gator so I can be assured no one else will be attacked. I would be happy to hunt it myself and am fully prepared to do so if I don't hear back from them. My biggest fear is that someone's kid or grandkid will get hurt by that big ol lizard. He came after me on purpose and he was ******! TPWD has re-contacted me several times and I have also communicated with game wardens in POC. They tell me they will take care of it. I believe that had I been smaller, been a kid, or done anything differently, I would have died. As quickly as it happened, I could not have defended myself with a gun knife, or other weapon. It was a freak situation and it gets weirder to think about every day. The gator came at me from the side and laterally. Despite the speculation I've read on several fishing forums, i did not startle it or provoke it in any way. I was not dragging bait or fish on a stringer. I didn't kick at it or step on it. I had been standing still for a couple minutes so my movement didn't attract it. I had no idea it was there until that rascal took hold of me. That's why it must be dispatched ASAP. That is a man-eater. I saw at least 10 boats fishing close to us so I'm not the only one that fishes Lighthouse so no one in that area is safe right now. For those that may know Lighthouse Cove, I was half way between the old abandoned pier and the duck blind. I thought I'd go ahead and post the story so everyone has facts and not speculation. I am amazed at what some have posted about the incident, knowing absolutely nothing as to what actually happened and not knowing me or the fact that it was me that was attacked. 
Now, I'm ready to be healed up so I can head to POC for some wadefishing... who's with me? ***If you taste like chicken... you can't go.***


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

You're right, you will never be able to top that story. It could have had a tragic ending. I am glad you are OK and it looks like you will make a complete recovery. Sometimes it is really hard to understand wild animals and what provokes them. Glad this story has a somewhat happy ending. Praying for your full recovery.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

WOW. Really makes you wonder why in the world now, that gator decides to attack a human. Glad you made it out alive and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Thank You.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

Glad you are ok!! Crazy story you'll never top.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Glad you are OK and glad you put the fake news to rest.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow,,, glad to know you are ok, and blessed to have your son there as an EMT,

We all think we are bullet proof til " It"happens to you.

Speedy recovery!


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting your story, I love ( ed ) fishing the area farther in past the duck blind. Cought a huge flounder there last Dec. 26th. Your story da-- sure heightens the awareness of others. I agree that the big lizard needs to be put down, possibly the one that has killed a few bird dogs as well. What bothers me the most is you had no idea it was there.
I will be down there this weekend, prob. not fishing Lighthouse Cove though.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

One helluva 1st post for damm sure. Glad you are ok and Healing up.
Thanks for the post


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Great post, and thank you.

Just curious on what kind of boots you had on?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Your leg looks pretty good after being "bitten off !!!" :biggrin:

Heal quick, and welcome to 2CoolFishing.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I never was much on wading. Less now. Glad you made it out safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

2slick said:


> I never was much on wading. Less now. Glad you made it out safe
> 
> You and me both, I think I'll be a sissy and stay in the boat. I eat a lot of chicken so I probably have the scent coming out of my pores. Lol


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Glad you are okay and the good Lord took care of you. Any idea how big that lizard is? We had one over 12' here in the middle of Clear Lake that was caught and relocated by me and a couple TPWD wardens. When we jumped on that lizard to get her hog tied I was in aww at the power of that animal.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Great post! Glad to hear the real story. Also glad you're going to heal fine. Don't be a stranger, this is a, "2" cool site.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dang!


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

Glad to hear the story first hand and that you are on your way to a full recovery. That was a close call in anyone's book, and what a blessing that your son is an EMT. Gators have always gotten my attention despite some of my friends who tend to blow them off. Maybe now my concerns are vindicated.

My son and I were fishing POC a year ago when he hooked into a big jack in the bay in about waist deep water. About 10 feet from the boat a huge shark took half the jack. As we landed the bloody head of the victim he said that's why he doesn't like to wade the bay. Can't say I can argue with that. Sharks, gators, snakes, rays, jellyfish, etc, are good reason to stay in the boat.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for sharing and clearing it up. Welcome to 2cool also! Makes you wonder if that gator has gotten someone that was not known to be fishing?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Crazy!!! Happy God left you here.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for posting the true story. It was much more interesting than the rumored version. Glad you survived. Prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

SO bottom line there are trout holding in Lighthouse Cove.J/K 


That is very frightening, glad that you made it out of there sounds like it could have been a whole lot worse. Hopefully they can find and remove that gator very soon.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

BEST. FIRST. POST. EVER.
Happy to hear you ok! Wishing you a speedy recovery and welcome to 2Cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to post and so very glad you are going to be ok. The only thing I wish you had done differently is going to the er in Victoria as opposed to Pt Lavaca. I sincerely hope they treated the infection aspect diligently.

Welcome to 2cool, you may get the award for best/most exciting 1st post!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

You just talked me out of wadefishing this weekend!! That is an incredible story, I hope you never top that or you may not be around to tell us!! Glad you are ok.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

I don't see the original story. Anyone else not see it? Using Tapatalk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

glad your doing well,,,and you have the best Halloween costume of the year!!!!!!


----------



## Kmarks#59 (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks and blessings to all for the well wishes and positive comments. And yes, bottom line is that Lighthouse is holding fish. ? Lots of good deep holes and spotted water. The wind is usually workable on that side of the bay and I think it's better fishing now than before Harvey. That's pretty exciting to a guy like me. 
I will be back in the water at POC ASAP but probably only knee deep from now on. Not afraid, just much more aware from now on. To answer a couple of your questions... I was wearing short top neoprene wading boots. It chewed a 1" hole in the top of the boot where it got my foot/ankle, but only 1 small perforation in the rubber heel of the boot where it sliced me. I wear those thin material wading pants and his teeth only broke through those in a couple of places. That material saved me from a lot of the potential infection by keeping his bacteria out of my leg. If he had gotten all of his teeth through that material I know I would be fighting a lot more infection. My heel is a little angry(infected) but by and large my ankle is the most damaged and is keeping me from being able to walk. That will probably take a week or so to rehab and heal to the point of weight bearing. Thank you'll again! I'll be a regular visitor at 2 cool going forward. I appreciate you'll letting me set the record straight after some of the crazy stuff I read about myself from folks who claimed to know me. Have a great day and let's catch some fish!!!


----------



## SpikeMike (May 16, 2007)

I love wadefishing and have been doing it for many years. Once last year I waded Lighthouse cove and suddenly got a real worried feeling. Never felt like that wading before. Decided that I didn't want that feeling to ruin my fishing so got in the boat and moved on to another area.

I wonder...


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow! Glad you are ok and here to tell that story. I've seen a big gator a couple of times in Army hole nearby. 
I quit wade fishing a few years ago and this only solidifies my decision. With vibrio, gators, sharks and rays in the water, I'll just stay in the boat.
Hope you heal up quick!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Glad you're ok, thank God for it.


----------



## Kmarks#59 (Sep 26, 2017)

Another answer to your ???'s: TPWD estimates that rascal was around 6' based on distance between punctures on the back of my leg. Jon Warner (TPWD Alligator Coordinator) has been awesome in responding and following up. They tell me I am the second of two reported incidents in Texas this year.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Well if there was a 2Cool Hall of Fame, that would go down as the best first post ever. For your sake, I sincerely hope you never top it with any of your future posts.

Keeping your other foot down, and your head above water probably kept you alive. But retrieving your rod really sets you apart.

Glad you're okay. And they really do need to take that particular gator out of circulation.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Horrifying story for sure. Hopefully TPWD will get that sucker out of the water. Do you mind if we copy and send your first post to others that do not visit 2coolfishing? My son and a good friend both like to wade and I would like to share your story with them.



Kmarks#59 said:


> Another answer to your ???'s: TPWD estimates that rascal was around 6' based on distance between punctures on the back of my leg. Jon Warner (TPWD Alligator Coordinator) has been awesome in responding and following up. They tell me I am the second of two reported incidents in Texas this year.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Kmarks#59 said:


> Jon Warner (TPWD Alligator Coordinator) has been awesome in responding and following up. *They tell me I am the second of two reported incidents in Texas this year.*


You DO know how to party! It was speculation before, but going for your rod after cheating death removes all doubt.

Did they give you any back story or info on the other incident they mentioned?

Thanks for joining and posting the full story! Welcome!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Man, it's gonna be hard to top that one, lol. Waded the same spot with my sons before Harvey. Maybe whoever that cross is for on the old pier was looking out for you! Glad you came out as you did, crazy.


----------



## Lucky Banana (Jun 24, 2016)

Glad you made it out man. Scary stuff...


----------



## Dbinlc (Jan 11, 2015)

Excellent post. Thanks for sharing. I was really wanting to hear the real story not speculation. Have waded that location many times and have waded POC since the early 70â€™s. Headed back in two weeks for 5 days of wade fishing. 
Thanks again for sharing and God Bless


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank the good Lord you are okay! Great post, and great attitude you have. May you have many more fishing trips with your son and family. Take care.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well that beats my snakebite .....glad you overcame the situation. You lived to tell


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If that dont bring ole crowhater out nothing will.....


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Coot dat thang next time lizebeth dang it...

Glad your okay.

John


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Saw one in the Army Hole a few years back. Had a big one put me back in the boat in the upper end of Pringle last year. I saw him and gave him room but he started following me and followed me all the way to boat. He acted more curious than hungry but was too big to play with.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank God you're okay! Just rub some dirt on it 

Praying for a quick recovery so you can get back out there..


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Kevin 
Glad you came out somewhat ok. Youâ€™re now what we call an instant legend. 

You are most welcome on my scooter any time youâ€™d like to go. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad youâ€™re okay. And thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Great read...glad it wasn't worse.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Sure enough a scary post! 

We have fished that shoreline since the 60s'.....anchor at the lifeboat by the pier, and buddy goes west and I go east. I was right there wading last Thursday.

The only thing that scares me, is stingerees.....but I guess I will have to add gators now!! Glad you survived!!

Later
R3F


----------



## FlatsScout1 (Sep 28, 2017)

*FlatsScout1*

That was a close call! Glad you are OK and not hurt more seriously. My wife and I were wading Lighthouse earlier that morning. We started near the old duck blind. My wife, always skittish wading, asked me while getting out of the boat - "do I need to worry about gators or anything?" I responded with a confident "NO." She waded the grass line while I fished thigh deep water. We both caught numerous undersize reds and trout before heading over to big pocket. Hope I can get her out of the boat next time!


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Kmarks#59 said:


> Another answer to your ???'s: TPWD estimates that *rascal was around 6'* based on distance between punctures on the back of my leg. Jon Warner (TPWD Alligator Coordinator) has been awesome in responding and following up. They tell me I am the second of two reported incidents in Texas this year.


That is probably why you made it out alive. If he was 10' or more you probably would not have been able to stop him from drowning you.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I posted a while back- Researching the benefits of gators to the environment, the ONLY 2 things I found were- they eat nutrias, and they create "gator holes" or wallows that create freshwater pools that collect water for other bugs and animals. I call BS on the "gator holes" being integral and nutria were never a major issue far from La. 
I'd like to see increased supply of gator leather.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Notenoughtime said:


> That is probably why you made it out alive. If he was 10' or more you probably would not have been able to stop him from drowning you.


Exactly! You are are extremely lucky that he wasn't bigger. If he didn't drown you outright, he probably would have got your leg for sure.

Hell of an experience/story. Get well soon and get back out there!

-SA


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Heck of a story, glad your ok. Some buddies and I fish POC and have seen only a couple over the years.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

PocJetty and SGREM have a point. Your story is one for the Walking Jack legends.

Welcome to 2COOL and I hope for a full recovery. You were meant to tell this story.


----------



## Lobo41 (Feb 19, 2017)

Kmarks#59 said:


> To end the speculation, here's the real story. Most have seen the pics and I posted them on Facebook yesterday. I joined this forum to set the record straight. I don't know 99% of the people that claimed to know what happened so here goes.....
> *********!!!!!!
> The last several days have been interesting to say the least.
> It's a long story but one of my wildest experiences ever. To put it mildly, It "got a little western" over in POC/Lighthouse Cove on Saturday morning. Not sure I will ever top this story....
> ...


I kept hearing, "no it was in Florida". Glad you cleared it up. I know gators are common in POC, but this just makes me nervous to have my kids out there.

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing and glad you are ok.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Incredible story! Wow!!! Just wow!!!

Glad you're doing okay.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Thank your son for his EMT skills. You are in our thoughts and prayers. Best wishes on a quick recovery.

( I had the presence of mind to retrieve my rod, which was stupid, but I like that rod!) You need to mount that rod on the wall in your office. Right above the gator hide!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for a very important post and sharing your story. The Good Lord was looking over you.


----------



## ice_t (Sep 26, 2017)

Kkkk once a pirate, always one. Don't give up fishing coz of that incident.is one of the iod for fisherman. We Thanks d God you survived. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Since I seem to be the catalyst for the story here is my renditition of what got it started. I received a call from a San Angelo native that is best friends with another San Angelo native that was loading out his boat at the ramp when a boat came blowing in at full speed (possibly the other fisherman that assisted the gator bite guy?- dunno) anyway - boat comes in and beaches itself at ramp with occupants yelling to call 911 and get an air evac out, as there was a guy with his leg bitten off by a gator. The guy from Angelo knowing that I was a 2 Cooler and he wasnt called me to put something up, because he was sceptical when no news was being put up about event. So I put the weird story up as I heard it. I though that it strange that there was a blackout at the time of my posting, but after the guy posted up it became a clear picture.
Sorry guys, but got to admit it has been strange juju.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ Did that guy live?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Did TPWD kill the gator?


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

All your limbs intact.. couple of scars and a story. Glad it ended well. Figure you are good to wade for the rest of your life cuz that cant happen twice!


----------



## saltwaterjunky (Aug 17, 2012)

*ouch*

:headknock and good reason to keep my *** in the boat............................


----------



## TheBeast1980 (Jan 27, 2017)

*Glad you are ok*

I'm glade to hear you made it threw this crazy event OK.
Thanks for the real story.

As my dad would say once you get into the water you lose your prestigious spot on top of the food chain !

I will stay in the boat !


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Thanks to the Lord for your survival.


----------



## mstang1988 (Jul 27, 2016)

Old thread but was curious as to what the outcome of the gator hunt was. Did they ever track it down and kill it?

Gators are no joke. I spent a lot of time in FL wade fishing near cape canaveral as a kid. My brother lives there now and a few years back he was cast netting bait in ankle deep water and something larger got caught in the net. It dragged his 6'5" 275lb body to neck deep water before ripping through the net. He suspects a gator but never saw the culprit.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dunno. The OP hasn't posted since a month after he posted. 

Maybe the gator finally got him.

TH


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I work with Kevin, he's not a big computer guy. Scars to brag about and still fishing.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

mstang1988 said:


> Old thread but was curious as to what the outcome of the gator hunt was. Did they ever track it down and kill it?
> 
> Gators are no joke. I spent a lot of time in FL wade fishing near cape canaveral as a kid. My brother lives there now and a few years back he was cast netting bait in ankle deep water and something larger got caught in the net. It dragged his 6'5" 275lb body to neck deep water before ripping through the net. He suspects a gator but never saw the culprit.


I heard a guide in POC was able to dispatch it. He wanted it gone before duck season. Would be a shame to lose a child or dog to that big lizard.
Good riddance.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

I hear thereâ€™s a big one in mule slough right now, like over 10 feet. Can anyone confirm this? Gators are the only things that really bother me wading, especially around sunrise/sunset.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes there is a big one in Mule Slough. I have a video of a wader almost stepping on one around ten feet. Wader pokes gator with rod and comes of and takes a bite at the wader and just stays there with his head above water. Doesn't swim away and just holds his ground. If he would've stepped on him I am not so sure the outcome would've been good. Probably needs to be dispatched as well.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks, Polecat, definitely good to have the facts.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty good sized gator in that video, I would post it on here, but the dude let out the f bomb, don't wanna go to camp.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

batmaninja said:


> Great post, and thank you.
> 
> Just curious on what kind of boots you had on?


Alligator boots for a minute......

Seriously, glad you're ok.


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Saw the recent video, gator definitely holds his ground. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

I saw the vid. I am not going wading anywhere near there. That is heart attack material.
Not just mouth open but roaring. Lord have mercy!


----------

